# What says your warning label?



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## DazzlingAnna

​


----------



## Dayeme35

Hmm.....


----------



## Aqw




----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 137688​


Great thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Warning: Don't mistake my kindness for weakness


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Warning: Don't mistake my kindness for weakness


Sometimes it happens to me. Nice one, GEF!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Warning: I'm single, not desperate!


----------



## Dayeme35

or......


----------



## Dayeme35

...


----------



## Joker

Ready to eat you girl


----------



## Sonic Purity

(Wondering why the heck this thread never showed up in the Yesterday’s Forum Activity email)


----------



## Jay78

Don’t pull finger


----------



## Tad

Best before: Feb 2018


----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## Barrett

"Do NOT plan to have left-overs with this one around, no matter how much you cook."
<---


----------



## Shotha




----------



## Sonic Purity

Shotha said:


> View attachment 138079


Laughing right now at the coincidence of your having just posted this, and my having just seen this image in the last day or so on Wikipedia, related to Yogi Bear, related to a chapter of the current novel i’m writing.


----------



## Fuzzy

< - -


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## Shotha

Shotha said:


> View attachment 138079



I used to have a print-out of this one displayed in the window by my front door. It was reverse psychology. It definitely seemed to make people come to my door with food for me to eat.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Caution if eyes are glazy may think I am in a dream and without reservation hug and caress you.


----------



## SSBHM

under pressure


----------



## Colonial Warrior

One new for me!


----------



## littlefairywren

I finally found one that suits me perfectly!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## AmyJo1976




----------



## jrose123

The streets ain't made for everybody...that's why they made sidewalks.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Shotha

If you want to survive, don't tell me that I've lost weight.


----------



## ChattyBecca

Yep!


----------



## CPProp




----------



## AuntHen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Adamantoise

_May contain nuts. _


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*TOO HEAVY FOR THIN ICE.*​


----------



## SSBHM

W I D E L O A D


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> *TOO HEAVY FOR THIN ICE.*​


Damn this global warming.


----------



## Joker

I have no sign but you may see it someday.


----------



## loopytheone




----------



## Shotha




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> View attachment 147030


parts? hmmm?


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> parts? hmmm?


Yes, and only one person has access.


----------



## CPProp




----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha

This is my new warning sign:-


----------



## CPProp




----------



## itsmeelysemarie

"Do not separate from Alan Rickman."


----------



## Joker

itsmeelysemarie said:


> "Do not separate from Alan Rickman."


OK.


----------



## Donna

Especially books about dragons!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I am a product of a dark and cold up bringing. And you are not going home the way you came.


----------



## Sonic Purity




----------



## Donna

Sonic Purity said:


> View attachment 148946




God, I miss cuddling! There’s something so rewarding, and calming, when someone wraps their arms around you, you lay your head on their chest and listen to their heartbeat. Or vice versa. Your breathing and theirs synchronize. It is a balm to the soul.

Nevermind me, folks….I’m just having a moment here. Carry on.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Donna said:


> Nevermind me, folks….I’m just having a moment here. Carry on.☺



I have those moments pretty much every day. Back when i started significantly writing in 2010 as an anti-suicide measure, it felt like i was writing fat sex stories. Indeed, that’s often where it started. *Always* the stories turned into affectionate loving romance stories—_every time_. A few years in i stopped deluding myself that i was writing anything other than fat love romance novels with excessively graphic sex at points. But mostly romance and personal/interpersonal struggles.

True story from the real world, nothing to do with fiction:

A few years ago when Craigslist Personals were still viable, the deep unrequited ache inside for loving intimacy which so often overwhelms me and pushes me towards ensuring my nonexistence as a human became strong enough that i was perusing the CL Personals.

Inside my brain, reading the sex ones: {Uhhh, i dunnoooo… Hhhh. I _want_ that kind of intimacy, but… so scary. So possibly… dangerous} plus a long string of what-ifs.

Found a post for a _cuddle party_. Literally: keys were in my hand, wallet with driver’s license etc. in my pocket in *seconds*, before i even finished reading the post. Ready. To. Go: walk right out the door and _cuddle!_

Went back to read the post to get the address: 400+ miles away in Santa Rosa.

That wasn’t the worst of it.
Single Women: Come on over!
Couples: Come on over!
Single Men: Back of the line! 3 month waiting list and growing.

That was a rough evening. If i’d had a reliable means of ending my life at that time, you’d not be reading this post.


----------



## Donna

Sonic Purity said:


> I have those moments pretty much every day. Back when i started significantly writing in 2010 as an anti-suicide measure, it felt like i was writing fat sex stories. Indeed, that’s often where it started. *Always* the stories turned into affectionate loving romance stories—_every time_. A few years in i stopped deluding myself that i was writing anything other than fat love romance novels with excessively graphic sex at points. But mostly romance and personal/interpersonal struggles.
> 
> True story from the real world, nothing to do with fiction:
> 
> A few years ago when Craigslist Personals were still viable, the deep unrequited ache inside for loving intimacy which so often overwhelms me and pushes me towards ensuring my nonexistence as a human became strong enough that i was perusing the CL Personals.
> 
> Inside my brain, reading the sex ones: {Uhhh, i dunnoooo… Hhhh. I _want_ that kind of intimacy, but… so scary. So possibly… dangerous} plus a long string of what-ifs.
> 
> Found a post for a _cuddle party_. Literally: keys were in my hand, wallet with driver’s license etc. in my pocket in *seconds*, before i even finished reading the post. Ready. To. Go: walk right out the door and _cuddle!_
> 
> Went back to read the post to get the address: 400+ miles away in Santa Rosa.
> 
> That wasn’t the worst of it.
> Single Women: Come on over!
> Couples: Come on over!
> Single Men: Back of the line! 3 month waiting list and growing.
> 
> That was a rough evening. If i’d had a reliable means of ending my life at that time, you’d not be reading this post.



im glad you didn’t have those resources. I’ve been there. If you ever need an empathetic & non-judgmental ear, I’ll listen.


----------

